# 3 Months In



## EnRoute (Sep 4, 2021)

Just had my three months bloodwork/follow up. 100mg twice per week with 1mgAI. Throughout, depression is gone, more clear minded, slight increase in energy with no noticeable side effects other that decreased libido. Dieting and lifting is at 70% of where it should be. I cut my doses in half prior a week and a half before blood work. I am now prescribed 200mg test cyp twice a week with 2mgAI. When will my libido return? BTW no blood dumping or other significant findings on bloodwork.


----------



## snake (Sep 4, 2021)

You're on 200 split or twice a week. Libido had many factors, not just total testosterone


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2021)

Your Dr prescribed you a cycle? 

You said 200 mg twice a week, so 400 mg per week? If so, you have a drug dealer, not a Dr. 🤣


----------



## EnRoute (Sep 5, 2021)

😅. . . Snake, I did my 3 months at 200mg a week. It was suppose to be split into two doses each week to be 100mg per injection. . . My hematocrit was good, rest of labs good. I did cut that dose in half to 50mg twice a week 8 days prior to blood work. He then prescribed 400mg a week, split into two 200mg doses twice a week and doubled my AI. . . Think my dick is just broke. Libido kinda sucks. . . Thoughts about my dick. And thoughts about my new dose/guidance for this amount?


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 5, 2021)

So your on 400 a week and 2 mg of adex? You said 2 mg so im making an assumption its adex.

What was your e2 after the 3 months on 200mg?

Im no expert, but 2 mg of adex COULD crash your e2, and mess with libido.


----------



## jc240 (Sep 5, 2021)

Yes.  I would keep 200mg a week of test constant and play around with the arimidex.  Tricky as too much will kill libido and too little will also kill libido.


----------



## EnRoute (Sep 5, 2021)

I need to retreave my 3 month labs. These are my initial prior to TRT.


----------

